

Show HN: Managed ElasticSearch Now in EU Datacenters - qboxio
http://ne.qbox.io

======
vertex-four
Assuming that the "in EU datacenters" is mentioned in regards to privacy more
than latency (which is likely, following the recent news), the issue is that
both the company behind QBox, and the company QBox seem to be using for their
servers, are American companies. This means they're subject to the same laws
that Google et al are subject to, never mind where the data is physically
stored.

~~~
qboxio
I think you might be attributing motives where none exist, vertex. We are a
US-based company, of course subject to all the same laws. The EU datacenter
was in development prior to this news breaking. The effort was solely in
response to customers in the EU experiencing latency due to a transoceanic
hop. The hop negates much of the benefit of using a full-text search server.

Of course, privacy expectations are set by the customer, who controls access
policies.

